# Search Results Sorted by Number of Replies



## johnmeyer (May 27, 2020)

Is there a way to sort my search results so that those which have the most replies appear first? I want to smoke a brisket, and remembered a couple of really long threads (like some of Bear's posts) that contained great information. However, since "brisket" is such a common word, there are hundreds of posts.

I have not been able to find what I wanted, which makes this forum far less useful than it otherwise could be.

Like so many things on this forum, the use of this second-rate forum software sure makes it tough to get around and enjoy things.  If you ever make more changes, for goodness sake, use vBulletin, like most other forums.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 27, 2020)

I sometimes have a hard time finding some things I'm looking for but with a little patience usually can find it. Or if not start a thread asking for the info you're looking for, usually someone pipes in and can direct you to exactly what you're looking for.  Look in beef forum, the very first thread is about brisket, it's a good post.

Ryan


----------



## forktender (May 28, 2020)

johnmeyer said:


> Is there a way to sort my search results so that those which have the most replies appear first? I want to smoke a brisket, and remembered a couple of really long threads (like some of Bear's posts) that contained great information. However, since "brisket" is such a common word, there are hundreds of posts.
> 
> I have not been able to find what I wanted, which makes this forum far less useful than it otherwise could be.
> 
> Like so many things on this forum, the use of this second-rate forum software sure makes it tough to get around and enjoy things.  If you ever make more changes, for goodness sake, use vBulletin, like most other forums.


*John, the old saying you can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar comes to mind, just saying.*


----------



## mike243 (May 28, 2020)

Well If I cant find what I am looking for I just chickenit, yep wingit, it always turns out great and I normally learn stuff, sometimes I forget them after a number of years but not the bad parts lol


----------



## johnmeyer (May 28, 2020)

forktender said:


> *John, the old saying you can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar comes to mind, just saying.*


If I don't criticize the fairly significant deficiencies in this site's software, what hope do any of us have that they will fix things?

I used to post here daily, but after they broke the site with their upgrades eighteen months ago, it is now so hard to use, cluttered, and lacking basic forum features that I seldom come here now. It's too bad because there are some really good people in this forum.

I no longer recommend the forum to anyone and instead send them elsewhere.

Finally, I note that I did not get any suggestions on how to work around the problem.


----------



## pc farmer (May 28, 2020)

Yet you are still here.   Spend your time in the other forums.


----------



## johnmeyer (May 29, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Yet you are still here.   Spend your time in the other forums.


Don't let the door hit you on the way out, eh? 

Wow, this used to be a friendly place. I guess more things have changed than just the forum software. It's a darn shame.


----------



## flatbroke (May 29, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Yet you are still here.   Spend your time in the other forums.


 yeah nobody is forced to be here. If in your opinion it is second rate , why do you insist on tormenting yourself. Things must be really bad in Carmel valley.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 29, 2020)

johnmeyer
 when you click the search icon there is an option that drops down that says advanced. If you go in there you can do a more detailed search. You can search titles only as well as by members and all. Try that and if you need more help PM me and ill assist.


----------



## johnmeyer (May 31, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> yeah nobody is forced to be here. If in your opinion it is second rate , why do you insist on tormenting yourself. Things must be really bad in Carmel valley.


Wow, this place now has some really nasty people. So sad to see that. Used to be so friendly.


----------



## chopsaw (May 31, 2020)

johnmeyer said:


> I want to smoke a brisket, and remembered a couple of really long threads (like some of Bear's posts) that contained great information.








						How Long to Cook Brisket    Or    Misconception of the 1 to 1.5 hours per pound rule
					

It has been a long time since I posted this, we have a lot of Newbies and Folks Confused and Scared of Briskets This should help and useful     How Long to Cook Brisket                                                                                                                   Or...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



term " brisket " in search bar . 
gary s in " member " 
He has more info besides the one I linked . 
Same search topic , member tallbm . Has a good thread on brisket as well .


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2020)

The only "Brisket" I have in my "Step by Steps" is a Small Flat, because around my area Brisket is like Solid Gold!!
I would goto 

 gary s
  for anything Brisket.

Bear


----------



## johnmeyer (May 31, 2020)

bmudd14474 said:


> johnmeyer
> when you click the search icon there is an option that drops down that says advanced. If you go in there you can do a more detailed search. You can search titles only as well as by members and all. Try that and if you need more help PM me and ill assist.


Thanks for that help. I have been using the Advanced search feature all the time. Here is what that looks like:
	

		
			
		

		
	








Now, here is what a standard "vBulletin" advanced search dialog looks like:






Note that in most other forum software you can look for threads with more than a certain number of replies, i.e., the "popular" threads (you can also do the reverse and search for threads with only a few replies). 

While the drop down for "Find Threads with" is not shown in the screen cap, you can also sort the results by a huge number of criteria, including:

Relevancy
Title, Number of Replies
Numer of View
Thread Start Date
Last Post Date
User Name
Forum
You can search by user name in both forums, but the better forum software lets you search on only part of a user name. This is really useful if you remember that one of the most prolific members, "Bear," posted something that you want to read again. But, if you enter "Bear" as the search term and press Enter, you will get no results. Instead you have to either enter the correct name, or select it from a drop down list that appears when you start typing. The drop down sometimes works, but if you only remember the middle part of a name, you won't get it and since the drop down list doesn't scroll, you only get a few of what may be dozens of partial matches. 

By contrast, in vBulletin (and most other forum software) you can enter "Bear" and you will get posts which include "Bearcarver," which is the person you are trying to find. 

In other software you can find posts _started_ by a certain person, not just those in which the person participated. Using Bearcarver's posts, this is really useful because he has created some posts (like his epic salmon post) that I have revisited many times. 

So, I was hoping to find that some of these features were hidden, or that they could be easily added, but it appears that is not true.


----------



## johnmeyer (May 31, 2020)

Thank you Bear and Chopsaw. The GaryS posts are one of the ones I was looking for.


----------



## Winterrider (May 31, 2020)

If it was something that you had replied or responded to before, go to your settings then your content,  is another way to find something.
I see you got what you were looking for though.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 31, 2020)

johnmeyer
 that is the default advanced page. But if you click search threads at the top when you get there instead of search everything it will give you a new subset of search options. Just like if you click tags you can search threads by certain tag words. 






See how that works.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 1, 2020)

bmudd14474 said:


> johnmeyer
> that is the default advanced page. But if you click search threads at the top when you get there instead of search everything it will give you a new subset of search options. Just like if you click tags you can search threads by certain tag words.
> 
> 
> See how that works.



*Bingo!!!*

Thank you, thank you. I totally missed that. It gives me exactly what I am looking for!

Since I've already been critical of this site's UI, I won't make any further comment other than to say that, at least for me, that sure is hard to find, non-intuitive, and not like anything else I've ever seen.

But now, thanks to you, I have my answer.

[edit] And here is the exact GaryS post I was looking for:





__





						TEXAS STYLE BRISKET
					

TEXAS STYLE BRISKET A Lot Easier Than you Thought First, “Don’t over think it” Keep it simple and it will be fine.  Here are a couple of links I posted on Brisket.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/166136/how-long-to-cook-a-brisket-or-the-misconception-of-the-1-to-1-5-hour-rule...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




There were two others, like this enormous 31-page brisket thread:





__





						TEXAS STYLE BRISKET
					

TEXAS STYLE BRISKET A Lot Easier Than you Thought First, “Don’t over think it” Keep it simple and it will be fine.  Here are a couple of links I posted on Brisket.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/166136/how-long-to-cook-a-brisket-or-the-misconception-of-the-1-to-1-5-hour-rule...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




which also have some great tips.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 1, 2020)

johnmeyer
 Im glad I can help. I dont always see these threads so PM me and ill definitely see it and can help out.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 3, 2020)

bmudd14474 said:


> johnmeyer
> Im glad I can help. I dont always see these threads so PM me and ill definitely see it and can help out.


 Thanks!


----------

